# How much does your puppy eat?



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

I was wondering how much your puppy ate at 9-10 weeks.

Our puppy doesn't seem to be much interested in food. We feed him three times a day. Sometimes he will eat one cup or more, but most of the times he will only have half cup. We don't do treats that often either. We tried sprinkling some warm water on top of it, but doesn't make much difference. He likes to take few pieces from his bowl, bring them to his blanket and it from there. He will also take food from our hands. But not sure if this is a very good habit to develop.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Ruby is 11 weeks and we just upped her food to 1 cup 3x's a day, so a total of 3 cups. She was starting to get a little thin, which was the reason for the increase.

Prior to that, she was eating 3/4 a cup 3x's a day from the time she came home with us at 8 weeks old.

We have to not only put water on her food, but warm it in the microwave for 15 seconds and then let it absorb/cool off for a minute or two before we put it down for her to eat. It makes it very aromatic to her, which she loves.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

We will definately try to warm it up. Thank you for the recommendation. Now that I think of it, aroma might be a dealbreaker. Whenever we cook food for ourselves, he will smell it, refuse to eat his food, stare at us eating and cry.

And I am glad that 3/4 cup is sufficient at that this age level. For some reason I was worried that he does not get enough. He is not thin, so I guess it is a good sign.


----------



## amitai (Jun 14, 2012)

My 12 week old is very difficult with food too. She will only eat when she's really really hungry, and even then, she does it unenthusiastically.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

As pups they can be very picky. And their consumption will waiver with growth spurts and teething. My Penny is 15.5 weeks and I've feed her 4 cups a day at times plus treats and kongs with can food. But some days she's lucky to eat 2 cups. If they seem like they want more, give them more. If they don't finish a meal, save it for the next one. I wouldnt worry unless the pup is looking thin for an extended period of time.


----------



## abatt (Jul 10, 2012)

Follow up question. What kind of kong stuffing is save for puppies? We were told that he is too small for peanut butter. We tried some treats, but they either fall out too fast or he cannot get them and looses interest.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

A lot...we fed him one cup/meal, three times/day. And sometimes he got a little more, but I guess it depends on the quality if food. 

The food he came home with from the breeder was a low calorie type and we were not able to keep up with the amount of poop produced by the little guy. 
So we changed to limited ingredients diet kibble (anything else made his bowels loose).


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

I fed Luna by hand quite a bit when she was really young (like your pup's age) because she too, wasn't always a great eater back then. It never led to any bad habits and she took to eating out of her bowl just fine.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I've given peanut butter since 8 weeks but just a teaspoon at a time. You can also buy the canned version of his current kibble and split it into several kongs. Also mine like yogurt or even a yogurt/banana/pb combo. Just small amounts of anything while they're pups as new stuff can upset their tummies.


----------

